# Wrong time of the year but....



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

This sounds an interesting concept for those into chilled

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dash-rapid-cold-brew-system-coffee-gadget#/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Cold boiled" coffee, seems about as plausible as freeze fried chicken.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MWJB said:


> "Cold boiled" coffee, seems about as plausible as freeze fried chicken.


Agree with you, but each to there own and all that, someone just maybe into this, emphasis on the maybe or should that be someone?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

The dripster system can make "cold brew" in 2-3 hours. So that's much quicker then 24 hours. I'm happy with that system. Not sure about this one, but freeze fried chicken sounds interesting...


----------

